# Which antidepressants don't cause weight gain?



## chiaza (Aug 9, 2012)

Which antidepressants don't cause weight gain?
I am going to ask my psychiatrist for an antidepressant as I'm very depressed, but I am still losing weight from when I used to be 250lbs and don't want to go back up there again.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

none "cause" weight gain. eating more than you need is what causes weight gain.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

Wellbutrin  It's known for being one that doesn't cause weight gain, actually causes most people to lose weight since it suppresses the appetite. I didn't have any weight gain with Lexapro either, but I'm not certain if that's the case for everyone. And weight gain actually is a side effect of anti-depressants. It's an officially recognized one, so you can gain weight, even without overeating. So your question is legit. Good luck to you.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

Also found this online,

Generally speaking, some antidepressants seem more likely to cause weight gain than do others. These include:


Tricyclic antidepressants such as amitriptyline, imipramine (Tofranil), and doxepin (Sinequan)
Monoamine oxidase inhibitors (MAOIs) such as tranylcypromine (Parnate), isocarboxazid (Marplan) and phenelzine (Nardil)
Paroxetine (Paxil)
Mirtazapine (Remeron)
Trazodone
 Some antidepressants that may be less likely to cause weight gain include:


Venlafaxine (Effexor)
Bupropion (Wellbutrin)
Selective serotonin reuptake inhibitors (SSRIs) other than paroxetine (Paxil) - fluoxetine (Prozac), sertraline (Zoloft), citalopram (Celexa) and escitalopram (Lexapro)


----------



## chiaza (Aug 9, 2012)

missamanda said:


> Wellbutrin  It's known for being one that doesn't cause weight gain, actually causes most people to lose weight since it suppresses the appetite. I didn't have any weight gain with Lexapro either, but I'm not certain if that's the case for everyone. And weight gain actually is a side effect of anti-depressants. It's an officially recognized one, so you can gain weight, even without overeating. So your question is legit. Good luck to you.


I will research Lexapro. Unfortunately Wellbutrin isn't available in my country.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

istayhome said:


> none "cause" weight gain. eating more than you need is what causes weight gain.


You may wish to edit that as you're at grave risk of sounding like Inshallah. Yes, you either have to eat more or figure out how to produce fat from nothing in violation of the laws of physics.

We both know that some drugs increase appetite, and increased appetite will tend to prompt a patient to eat more. Inshallah contends this is simply an issue of willpower & anybody who gains weight is simply lacking willpower. I can only assume he'd say the same of alcoholics, drug addicts, smokers, or anybody else addicted to anything else. Of course, if all one needed was willpower then they wouldn't be taking any meds at all -- just will away SA.


----------



## chiaza (Aug 9, 2012)

I will self-medicate Modafinil soon as an appetite suppressant, so maybe I can take any SSRI without worrying.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

chiaza said:


> I will research Lexapro. Unfortunately Wellbutrin isn't available in my country.


There's also Pristiq, Prozac, Moclobemide. These ones are generally associated with a low incidence of weight gain.


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

If you stick to your diet, you can use any one of the AD's.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

zyprexa and seroquel are the top weight gainers


----------



## No more Elysium (Oct 13, 2012)

chiaza said:


> I will research Lexapro. Unfortunately Wellbutrin isn't available in my country.


My experiences with Lexapro are really good, no weight gain at all (i'm very, very sensitive to that), no negative effects when doing sports, and no other side effects after a week or so. On the other hand, everyone reacts different to these meds, but maybe it will do wonders for you as well!


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

Not Remeron! Increased my appetite ten times. 

Go for lexapro. Most anti depressants are weight neutral.


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

chiaza said:


> Which antidepressants don't cause weight gain?
> I am going to ask my psychiatrist for an antidepressant as I'm very depressed, but I am still losing weight from when I used to be 250lbs and don't want to go back up there again.


The ones you chose to not over eat on!

No some can effect metabolism, cause water retention, bloating, and constipation- nice! ;P
Have only the abstracts on some of these. Wasn't going to pay for the full text and couldn't find the original published papers for free.
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0022395612000155
http://www.futuremedicine.com/doi/abs/10.2217/cpr.12.46?journalCode=cpr

Oh yeah, a meta-analysis concerning weight gain and psych meds. from 2012. You can't beat that!
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3375952/


----------



## chiaza (Aug 9, 2012)

Does Modafinil have any anti-depressant effect? I recently bought 340 days worth of Modafinil for use as an appetite suppressant (I'm overweight).


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

chiaza said:


> Does Modafinil have any anti-depressant effect? I recently bought 340 days worth of Modafinil for use as an appetite suppressant (I'm overweight).


Damn your pdoc is easy with the scripts!


----------



## chiaza (Aug 9, 2012)

metamorphosis said:


> Damn your pdoc is easy with the scripts!


My doctor won't prescribe me anything except SSRIs if I asked, I have to get meds online.


----------

